# Rabies vaccine, any side effects?



## Snowy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, I am thinking of taking my dogs abroad which would involve giving them the Rabies vaccine. Could anyone share their experience of the vaccine side effects, good or bad, to help me make my decision? I have read about nasty side effects, but i am trying to understand just how common they are, compared to the amount of dogs that are vaccinated, who do not get side effects.. I know the vaccine is obligatory in America so I am hoping there will be some members living there who can help me? Many thanks


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna has been to France twice now, she had no side effects at all from the Rabies jab, a friend's collie, and a lab had no side effects either.


----------



## Snowy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply, I really appreciate it. Do you happen to know which vaccine your dog had? I am trying to decide if it is better to give the Nobivac vaccine which is a 3 year vaccine but does contain Thermiserol (mercury) which can apparently be harmful, or the vaccine made by Merial which only has a two year licence here but does not have Thermiserol. It is so annoying because the Merial vaccine is licensed for 3 years in America. If it was the same here, it would be an easy decision. Thanks again and no worries if you don't know.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna had the Intervet Nobivac. You might also want to check out protection from sand flies , Advantix I think.


----------



## Snowy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I have read all about that too. I have been looking at the Scalibor collars. It is all a bit of a worry but we have a little holiday home that we go to in the summer hols and I really don't want to leave them behind for that length of time. It is good to hear stories of no side effects, as it all seems to be the stories where people have had problems on the Internet. This is understandable as people are obviously looking for advice and reassurance, but it makes it hard to get a balanced view. Thank you so much again for taking the time to reply. I hope I get some other opinions too.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I had three mini schnauzers that lived in Africa for a few years. Rabies is compulsory out there from puppyhood. They were all fine with no side effects . They also had Nobivac.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a really useful site for anyone thinking of taking their dog to Europe:

http://www.dogtravelblog.co.uk/

It helped us enormously on our first visit.


----------



## Snowy (Apr 1, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> I had three mini schnauzers that lived in Africa for a few years. Rabies is compulsory out there from puppyhood. They were all fine with no side effects . They also had Nobivac.


Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## Snowy (Apr 1, 2013)

Von said:


> This is a really useful site for anyone thinking of taking their dog to Europe:
> 
> http://www.dogtravelblog.co.uk/
> 
> It helped us enormously on our first visit.


Thanks so much for the link. It is a really useful blog. It is comforting to know I am not alone with all my worries.


----------

